

Create funny stories with random strangers - resdirector
http://www.finishstart.com/

======
tlammens
I tried the same concept and others probably before me:
<http://www.tailtelling.com/> Good luck! :-)

------
dkersten
Ah, the classic neverending story. I prefer the "3 word" story variant myself
(you may only write the next 3 words in the story).

